# New Mobile Laptop, Rival for EeePC?



## Momoka (Jun 4, 2008)

I can't help my love of mobile and small form factors, and this one caught my eye:

The Gadgeteer - HP 2133 Mini-Note PC

Beautiful - with a flavour of Linux as an alternate choice of OS too. (Though I'd only rip it out and stick on Arch Linux )

I think it could give the EeePC a run for it's money. The only places where it would really lose out is no solid-state HD, and the price point; but then it is a lovely 120G SATA instead, and the newer 9" models of the Asus are retailing for over £300 anyway...

*drools*

Or should I wait for the future incarnation of the EeePC, with it's Intel Atom CPU?


----------



## BookStop (Jun 4, 2008)

Look how cute.

HP strikes chord with Mini-Note PC | Tech news blog - CNET News.com


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 4, 2008)

The Gadgeteer is aiming toward competing with the mainstream micro-notebook market, attempting to take some share away from Lenovo, Sony and Apple; EeePC's are still solid-state, less expensive on the lower-end and considering every PC can easily be [upgraded to] Linux  I believe that's a moot point. I don't really think it's going to give the EeePC a run for its money, despite what Cnet believes, because it's still in a relatively different catagory. (This same logic should dictate that the Arcade unit released by Microsoft is a direct competitor to the Wii, yet it also is not).

Either way, there's no denying it's a slick looking PC. And it would look even nicer with Ubuntu or OSx86 Leopard thrown on it


----------



## Momoka (Jun 4, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> considering every PC can easily be [upgraded to] Linux  I believe that's a moot point.


The point was that they offered it at purchase - it seems like more and more companies are finally giving _other_ OS choices, and long may that trend continue!





> Either way, there's no denying it's a slick looking PC. And it would look even nicer with Ubuntu or OSx86 Leopard thrown on it


Here, here! 

...

But _Ubuntu?_


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 4, 2008)

lol (I'd actually be more inclined to do a nice Kalyway or iAtkos install, to be honest) 

I didn't realize it was an option at checkout. Now that changes things, because it means the normal, everyday customer has a choice and doesn't have to do the hard work themselves.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Jun 4, 2008)

I believe that Dell are entering into the fray with their version soon maybe round about the end of the month.


----------

